# Reverb on legato patch only, not spiccato patch



## hbuus (Aug 9, 2009)

Suppose I have a Kontakt instance with a 1st Violins legato patch and a 1st Violins spiccato patch.
Then I add reverb as a send effect in the sequencer to the legato patch.
However, now both the legato AND the spiccato patch get reverb, and if I turn off reverb on the spiccato patch, reverb is also turned off on the legato patch.

How do I make it so that only the legato patch gets reverb, not the spiccato patch?

Thanks!

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to use a multi-channel instance of Kontakt, route each instrument to separate outputs in Kontaks mixer, and route those to separate inputs on your sequencer. For example, you can keep the spiccato going out 1-2, and send the legato out 3-4 in kontakt. Then in your sequencer have an aux track input on kontakts channel 3-4. Now you can send the legato to the reverb and keep the spiccato dry. 

Alternately you could use the reverb inside kontakt as well, and route only the signals you want wet to the reverb.


----------



## hbuus (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Jon.

I'm wondering: Can't one just put all patches that do not need reverb into the same Kontakt instance(s)? For example 1st Violins staccato, 2nd violins staccato and so on.

Will it end up getting too messy that way? (Because you will then have legato instruments and short articulation instruments in different Kontakt-instances instead of keeping it all together, so that for example all 1st Violins articulations are in the same Kontakt-instance)

/Henrik


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats EXACTLY what I do; open up multiple instances of kontakt! :D I just assumed you wanted to keep all your violins in one instance, but yes, simply opening up multiple kontakts is the easiset solution, and IMO more managable then having multiple aux tracks.


----------



## Tod (Aug 9, 2009)

Humm, Assumeing the legato and spiccato patches are in the same instrument and that they are in different groups, you can easily send them to to different reverbs or outputs by useing group sends. One way of doing it is to assign the separate groups to separate outputs in the volume modual. Another way is to assign a reverb to the instrumet itself and then use group sends to go thier various directions. No need for more instances of Kontakt.

EDIT: Oops sorry, sending them to different ouputs (in the Volume modual) wont do it but you can assign your reverb to the "Send Effects" and then use your "Group Insert Fx" to send the different groups to it as you like.


----------



## hbuus (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll go for multiple instances of Kontakt for starters and see how it turns out. It seems simpler than the other suggestions.

Thanks guys!

/Henrik


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 12, 2009)

Tod, 

Great idea changing the outputs in the amplifier section of K3 for certain groups (short Strings vs. long strings i.e.). I didn't know that was available.

But I might have a bug/problem from doing this. I am not able to control the Volume using cc7 or cc11 of the groups going out the 2nd set of outputs selected. How weird is that, or not?

Thoughts?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Tod (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Mr. A,

Obviously you can't use cc7 on the the main volume slider but you should be able to use cc11 if it is assigned to the individual groups as a Modulator on the Amplifier.

You can also use cc7 but you would first have to unassign it in the instrument options and then assign cc7 to the Volume knob on the amplifier for each group. This should work because I think the Volume knob and Modulators work independantly. Of course this would only work with rather simple instruments. For example, if you have an instrument with release samples it would be very tricky and could screw everything up.

Tod


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Tod, 

I quickly posed this question before thinking about it. But what was interesting is that the groups that I changed to an alternate output were responding to cc11 & cc7 when assigned to the original default output.

That's why I'm scratching my head. The overall volume of the instrument is only adjusting the default set of outputs, correct?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Tod (Aug 13, 2009)

> That's why I'm scratching my head. The overall volume of the instrument is only adjusting the default set of outputs, correct?



Yes, if you've selected "Out-1" as the Output in the Instrument header then that's the default for that instrument and the instrument volume and pan sliders will only go to that output.

No matter what output you select in the Group Ampifier cc-11 should still work. Select the Group(s) you want to change and click on "Modulation" at the bottom left hand side of the Amplifier and make sure that you have cc11 assigned as a modulator for those particular group(s).

Tod


----------

